# g154 - tx1300f bolens



## bean (Feb 2, 2016)

looking for service manual and parts manual


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the tractor forum, bean.

Check out ebay....they have a service library on CD, for $22, which includes service and parts manual. 

They also have hard copies that cost more.


----------



## bean (Feb 2, 2016)

thanks found it


----------

